# Replace Valve



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

So I noticed that I had a serious leak near a valve box a while back. Finally got a chance to look into it today. I took the valve apart and inspected the diaphragm. Looked fine. So I looked closer and it appeared it was leaking from the threads on the PVC pipe where the valve screws in. I spun it to tighten that side but I don't think it fixed it and I'm worried that it may have loosened the other side too much. Can anyone think of a way to fix this without having to cut the PVC? Only way I can think of is to cut back the PVC then screw in the adapter then glue.

Also, how could this have happened?? It's two years old and I don't see how it could get loose like that. I swear I had another leak but the irrigation company said I didn't. I'm not too happy with them anyway since so many things have settled and they either didn't place a back flow prevention device or it's underground. They aren't on my good list and I don't want to ask them to fix this and have to pay $$$.

Thanks!


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I cant think of another way to tighten it without cutting and making the hole bigger to re coupler, this is where i would suggest a union to be used on valves.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

You can try shutting off the system, relieving pressure, getting it as dry as possible, and letting some Cristy's red hot blue glue run over it. Do a couple of coats with about 10 minutes between. Let it dry overnight if you can and repressurize. Just know that it will likely ruin the valve if you do end up having to cut it out.

Otherwise, it's a cut and replace. I'll second what @Ballistic said and suggest adding a union if you do it yourself.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you both for replies and tips. As soon as work will slow me to be home for a bit, I'll try one of the ideas. Probably just cut out and fix it for good. 
I'm just wondering how the heck it started happening. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂


----------

